# Thinking of DIY Co2....



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

... but I understand it should be turned off at night when the plants aren't consuming co2... in the DYI version, how do you turn it off?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

jbrianchamberlin said:


> ... but I understand it should be turned off at night when the plants aren't consuming co2... in the DYI version, how do you turn it off?


It is true that plants consume o2 at night instead of CO2, however, I would not recommend "turning off" a DIY reason because it cannot be controlled like a pressurized system. You are likely to introduce dangerous Ph swings by attempting to "turn off" your DIY CO2. 

If you feel that your fish could use more Oxygen at night, or if they are gasping at the surface in the morning, simply get an air stone, and run a pump on a timer.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Another thing DIY co2 won't put as much in the tank as pressurized would. Diy fluctuates to much to keep a steady flow going 24 hours.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok so say I get involved in a pressurized system. I've got a 75 gallon tank.. what would the upkeep cost?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just the initial cost is the most expensive, refills depending on the size of the tank should be only once every 8 to 12 months.

Compared to the cost of mixing the diy every couple of weeks you end up saving money in the long run.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Plus I was told with a tank my size (75 gal) the DIY really isn't strong enough. Guess I'll start looking into a Co2 system... and here I thought I was done. Damn! LOL!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

On a 75 it would take too many bottles of co2 to even show much difference.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jbrianchamberlin said:


> Plus I was told with a tank my size (75 gal) the DIY really isn't strong enough. Guess I'll start looking into a Co2 system... and here I thought I was done. Damn! LOL!


You will never be done grasshoppa.


----------

